# The forgotten Hero... E30 M3



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

On this post I will try to cover this model, the E30 M3.

Available as a left hand drive only,the E30 M3 went on sale in 1986, boasting 200bhp with its 2.3 16V engine. T
First upgrade took place in 1987, with the arrival of the Evolution, which featured a deeper front spoiler, a double bladed rear wing and adjustable boge shocks. These have an "E" stamped on the cylinder head.

Next upgrade was in 1988 produced 220bhp, the bootlid was lightened and 16' alloys (cross spokes) were fitted. These have white valve covers and a 23-4S-1 engine code.
End of 1989 saw the Evolution Sport, a 2.5 L engine model, with 238 bhp, even more extended arches and 18' inch wheels. These have a 25-4S-1 engine code stamped.
​New timing chains were expensive, and needed to be replaced every 100.000miles./160.000 kilometres.

ALPINA added a new model to the M3 range, taking the E30 M3 chassis and adding a 3453cc BMW 6 cylinder engine, (found in the E32 7 series 735i or 535i) creating the B6S.

Racing purists are still swearing by its on -track ability and pace.







The E30 M3 cabriolet is one of the most pretty cars BMW has ever made, still hitting prices of more than 12.000 pounds, even 12 year examples.








A tuner's dream, this car has been modified by alot of enthusiasts:

An E30 Me3 with the S52 evolution engine
​An E30 M3 with the American spec E36 M3 engine 






Official BMW team E30 M3's 
​​


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

One day I hope to own one. Maybe I'll find something like this:










Nice write-up!

Alex


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It's not forgotten, just hard to come by one which hasn't been spoiled. 

Alex, that photo was posted a while ago here on the forums. I don't know if I'd really would want to buy a car which has spent it's 'almost' entire life in a bubble and never been driven.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> One day I hope to own one. Maybe I'll find something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HM, a "bubble" ca r. Nah, that was the Isetta!.
This is the so called "anti-moisture" cover??? Car looks like new.

It is interestig to note that modified E30 M3s, especially those which have had an engine swap, aree not fetching even half the money that an original un-spoiled expample would fetch.

Interesting ha? Someone has spend tons of money to make them "spacial", only to find out that if it stayed original it would be worth double.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

E30 M3's own me. Nice write-up! 

I wish I had the time and money that i would inevitably have to sink into one. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## RANDY P (Dec 5, 2004)

*Now that's a BMW!*

Wishing I had one of those right here, right now. Change the cam timing and new cogs in the rear, 18" BBS wheels and coilovers, and I'd never, ever sell it.

Alas, no more garage space and I need a comfortable car for business henceforth my E46-

rjp


----------



## Bronzee (Jun 21, 2004)

Fifty_Cent said:


> The forgotten Hero... E30 M3


For me, the E30 M3 is anything *but* forgotten!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

^ if I had that many


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Bronzee said:


> For me, the E30 M3 is anything *but* forgotten!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ^ if I had that many


 Exactly.

Forgotten by whom? Ignorant BMW newbies perhaps. But not the rest of us.


----------



## c_theodoros (Jan 10, 2005)

If someone is interested I am selling on ebay an E30 M3 & M3 Convertible & E34 M5 brochure. Follow the link to view the item:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40235&item=7946733640&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

c_theodoros said:


> If someone is interested I am selling on ebay an E30 M3 & M3 Convertible & E34 M5 brochure. Follow the link to view the item:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=40235&item=7946733640&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


Gia soy re Theodore, ti ginete, ola kala? 
Wait to get the car first man, and then I will definitely need the brochure.


----------



## Orangefiv5 (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't think they will ever be forgotten. Maybe underappreciated but, not forgotton. The E30 M3 Convertible is my favorite car of all time hands down! I would like to convert my 1991 325ic to a m3 at 100k is my goal. I am only at 55K right now so I have a couple years but I can't wait.


----------

